# WTS Bookstore Ultra Clearance



## TylerRay

WTS is clearing some of their inventory out, and they have some great deals. Many of these titles obviously were assigned for classes in the past, and have no lasting place on the shelves of the bookstore at WTS. There is a truly eclectic selection: everything from Jonathan Edwards's Works to Charlotte's Web to books by James Dunn. Enjoy!

WTS Ultra Clearance

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

